

Gnome's shift to logind leaves behind OS's that don't support systemd - synchronise
http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/274951

======
rbanffy
I'd like to hear more about why depending on systemd without having a fallback
mechanism for those who don't support it is a good design decision.

